# My dog attacked another that got into our yard.



## stacycaye (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm sick to my stomach right now because I'm a huge dog lover and the thought that my dog caused another dog harm is just too much. NOt to mention how the owners must be feeling. I'm just looking for some insight. 

My neighbor's small little dog (not sure what kind) got into our yard. I heard this awful sound and I ran out to see my Boxer hovering over this little dog as it was screaming. I pulled her off and she ran back through the hole she came through. I went to check with the owners to see if she was hurt and they thought she was fine. Well today, they have discovered she is not fine. she has 3 broken ribs and several puncture wounds in her stomach area. I can't believe my dog did this to another dog. 

I think my dog needs obedience training as she did not respond to my yelling and I literally had to pull her off. She has never been aggressive to us. She sometimes is aggressive to our other dogs, but I've always thought she was just putting them in their place. Should I do a class type setting if her aggression is with other dogs or would private lessons be beneficial. I'm just sick right now and really praying that their dog comes through this.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

If it were me, I wouldn't put the dog in a group setting *at all* at this point. The last thing you need is the dog trying to attack the dogs in the classes and if that happened, you'd probably be asked to leave the class at any rate. I don't even know if a trainer would be helpful in this case...it sounds to me like you need an animal behaviorist. Dog aggression issues are touchy and need to be handled with care.

Sorry to hear this is happening with you. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Trista (Aug 24, 2008)

This is really too bad. I think I would do private training at first and talk to a dog trainer who could better assist you. My trainer would actually bring her dogs downstairs and teach mine that others were alright. 

In the meantime, make sure your entire yard is patched up. Don't let there be anywhere others can get in or yours can get out. 

Good luck to everyone involved!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

My dogs get along with each other and for the most part, other dogs. BUT, if another one came in the yard, I feel that one of mine would attack it. Also, I have 9 cats and the dogs and cats coexist peacefully, and are even friends. If a stray cat got in the yard, I have no doubt my lab mix would kill it. Dogs can be territorial even when they are otherwise fine with other dogs. Mine are never outside unattended though, so I can stop anything before it starts.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think I would trust him in settings with other dogs provided there's a lot of supervision. There's a lot of difference between being territorial and being DA. 

I had a shepherd that got into two serious fights (another GSD and a Golden) on our property when other dogs were loose and came barging in. He ended up sending both dogs to the hospital. Unfortunately, those owners figured out the importance of leashing your dogs and not letting them run up to a strange dog in their own yard. My GSD was absolutely fine with other dogs in every other setting and was fine with dogs he knew on his territory, but a strange dog trespassing would set him off and he made sure he was the one to end the fight. If that dog got in your yard, then imo it's not your fault at all. Where were its owners?


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. All these dog attacks - my goodness. So sad. 

I agree with Laurelin. 

I have to say though that while you should have been able to get your dog back (both for your own safety and that of your dog and others), there is a big difference in my mind between a dog attacking a dog that comes into his yard over a dog that escapes and attacks a dog.

Your dog may have felt he was defending his territory. Something dogs have been bred to do for a long time.

I do agree with the others that you may want to invest more time in training and making sure you can call your dog off. It is an important skill to have and one I couldn't do without.

Sending many healing thoughts to the little dog who was attacked and thank you for being a responsible owner who cares.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd say you definitely need to invest in some training but not with your average pet dog trainer. Whether your dog was just being territorially aggressive or is actually dog aggressive it's important to consult with someone experienced in dealing with aggression such as a Schutzhund trainer, French Ring Trainer, or Police or protection dog k9 trainer. These trainers know how to turn aggression off as well as on.

I would definitely offer (I assume you have?) to pay all vet bills for the other dog. And, as a precaution, I'd have my dog vet-checked just to make sure his blood sugar and thyroid levels are ok. I really doubt he'll find anything but I'd want to cover all bases in making sure this never happened again. And, of course, repair the fence.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

The dog was in it's own yard. Another dog came into it's territory. No human was there to witness what happened before the fight. In big dog vs small dog, the small dog is not going to stand much of a chance.

I wouldn't freak out over anything and I'd give my dogs the benefit of the doubt (that they were provoked by the other dog). But, I know my dogs and I know their behavior is pretty reasonable. Maybe the owners of the small dog will learn to keep their dog under control and out of another dog's fenced yard/off private property. I most certainly would NOT pay for any of the other dog's medical bills. Why should you?


----------



## stacycaye (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you everyone for responding and giving me insight and feedback. My husband feels the same way as a lot of you...our dog's territory=natural reaction because we do have dogs over to the house all the time without incident. BUT, I do recognize that we should be able to call her off in a circumstance like this, and thus I want to at least gain control of that part of the situation, as well as address any aggression issues that are/might be there. The fence is repaired so that no dog can get through from the other side, although my dogs are were not able to get through the small space that did exist. 

It does make me feel better to know that others do have dogs who are territorial with strange dogs, and that I am not alone. However, it doesn't ease the pain of knowing a someone's little love of their life is sitting at a vet right now in pain. I'm definitely committed to making sure this doesn't happen again.

I will be calling my vet to see if they recommend anyone in our area for this type of situation and go from there.


----------



## Trista (Aug 24, 2008)

Good for you Stacycaye!! I'm happy to know that you were not only thinking of your own dog and situation, but someone else's - that says a lot =) 

And I know you feel bad, I would too, but I honestly can not say one way or the other what would happen if a strange dog came into our yard. It's very likely that it could go either way.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

It sounds like Prey drive or a territorial thing. It's entirely possible htat your dog won't harm others it's own size or any other dog on nuetral territory. HOWEVER you DO need to get a behavioral evaluation done to find out what the problem is. 

The other dog had NO business in your yard uninvited, I'd be sure to block any entrances to your yard that other dogs can get through. IMHO however this is your neigbors fault for allowing their dog to roam and escape their yard.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Skelaki
I think a payment of splitting the Vet bills is more in order as the other dog's owner is responsible also,(more-so in my opinion)so far the only one paying the freight is the attacked dog, paying with pain. Us humans are suppose to, if possible keep our dogs out of these situations. I think we are suppose to be the brains of the outfit.


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

I think the one paying the vet bills-legally would be the owner of the dogs who got hurt-he got into YOUR yard and got attacked by a dog, that no doubt has prey drive. It is a natural instinct, and the other dog was trespassing. It is not your fault. It is not your dogs fault.

And evaluation? Why? The dog is not a problem to any humans-because a dog protects its territory, or has high prey drive, or any drive for that matter- it should be evaluated?? What a laugh. 

Aint nothing wrong with the dog if it didnt attack you or a human.


----------



## stacycaye (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey all!

Once again, thank you all so much for your perspectives! I do worry that it is more than prey drive as I stated in my first post, she is sometimes overly aggressive to our other dogs as well. Usually if I try to reprimand her and our rat terrier is around, she will lunge at him or if I am reprimanding him, she thinks it is her duty to do so as well. And sometimes from my perception it is out of nowhere that she bullies up on the lil guy. So although no harm has come to him, I often wonder what would happen if I wasn't there to stop it. I dunno. To be on the safe side, I am going to take her in next Thursday to a private session with a trainer/behaviorist to determine if there are any steps I need to take. 

Honestly, I know there probably are. I have an undying love for boxers and she gets the ROYAL treatment because I just can't help but lavish her with unnecessary amounts of affection...so she really is queen sh*t in our house. Although she'll do all the "tricks" for me when prompted, I know she thinks she is top dog cause it is her way or the highway when it really comes down to it! Bad owner...I know. I just never thought something like this would happen.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

If that's the case, change the way you treat her. Make her work for EVERYTHING she gets, be it meals, toys treats or affection. Be sure everyoe in the house will do the same. Boxers tend to have a huge stubborn streak (the bullie background) and need a pretty rigid pecking order in the house and she needs to be put at the BOTTOM of that pecking order with You and the Hubby at the top. I'm not talking about Alpha rolls or any such nonsense, I'm talking about a STRICT 'Nothing In Life is Free' policy with her.


----------



## stacycaye (Aug 26, 2008)

I know.... I was up all night researching things I could do before meeting with a professional. Little did i know that over affection could lead to aggression. I started this morning. I fed her last and she had to sit before I fed her. Once I get home tonight, I plan to continue implementing my new behaviors in hopes that I'm not too late to change hers. Thanks again! This forum has been really helpful as I've been reading through.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Stacy,
Read the Doggy Zen post in training, it will help you to implement NILIF because it helps to teach self control.


----------



## dogowner565 (Aug 26, 2008)

Group training isn't good, atleast get private training to make sure it doesn't attack others in a group training program lmao. Good luck with your dog, sorry to hear this .


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

My two older dogs have DA issues. Blackie I think is more terrotorial/protective and Rose is more terrotorial/fear aggressive. I can take both into a public setting on a leash and they are fine. No problems. But if another dog comes onto our property? They will go after that dog. The thing that has helped the most with my two was instilling basic obedience commands in them. I mean, your dog is across the yard and you tell it to sit and it will sit type of obedience, not on leash-treat in hand obedience. 
The times now that a loose dog wanders into our feild I can call Blackie and Rose back and they will come back. If a dog comes into our yard and Blackie and Rose decide they want to get snarfy I can tell them both to sit/stay and they will.

Granted that as the dogs have gotten older they aren't as willing to "defend" the homestead as they used to be, but the obedience skills have helped tremendously. I did 4H with both of the dogs in obedience, and having them learn to react to commands when around other dogs was the thing that helped the most. 
People out here now seem to have a good idea of how to keep their dogs contained on their property, but our neighbors Cattle dog will get loose sometimes and run down to our house to play with Chloe, or a new neighbors Golden will wander into our field...but since the "wanderers" are "good dogs", Blackie and Rose aren't as driven to chase them off. I also know it has something to do with the territorial aspect, because they get along well with Bobbie (the Cattle dog) outside of our property wonderfully. It is just when she comes onto our property unannounced that they get snarfy. 
We've also never really had any dogs come onto our property that were aggressive. They've all been "good" dogs, or at least realize that they weren't on their turf so they'd be nuetral. I think if we had an aggressive dog come onto our property Blackie and Rose would drive it off no matter what commands I was yelling at them.


----------



## stacycaye (Aug 26, 2008)

well we got a visit from Animal Control today which is to be expected. But, the complaint was for dogs running loose, barking, and biting..oh and other. I was a little annoyed because I feel like the owners are trying to get me into trouble. I have done nothing but be cooperative and compassionate and remorseful to these people. My dogs were not running loose, theirs was! 

Either way, I was very receptive to any feed back animal control had to give me, and they only gave me a warning for the barking because there wasn't much they could do given the dog came into my yard. Apparently "whoever" did report us at least told them what happened, yet lied about our dogs being out of their yard. I don't get it. I guess I'm going to be in one of those positions where my neighbors hate me. I refuse to make this a war though. I will continue to act out of kindness and concern regardless of their attempts to get us into trouble. I understand that it is probably out of frustration and hurt that they are acting. I guess, like a dog's nature, human nature is not always so pretty either.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

stacycaye said:


> well we got a visit from Animal Control today which is to be expected. But, the complaint was for dogs running loose, barking, and biting..oh and other. I was a little annoyed because I feel like the owners are trying to get me into trouble.



It's possible they told other neighbors and the details got lost in translation. Then someone decided to try to help them and report you.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

stacycaye said:


> well we got a visit from Animal Control today which is to be expected. But, the complaint was for dogs running loose, barking, and biting..oh and other. I was a little annoyed because I feel like the owners are trying to get me into trouble. I have done nothing but be cooperative and compassionate and remorseful to these people. My dogs were not running loose, theirs was!
> 
> Either way, I was very receptive to any feed back animal control had to give me, and they only gave me a warning for the barking because there wasn't much they could do given the dog came into my yard. Apparently "whoever" did report us at least told them what happened, yet lied about our dogs being out of their yard. I don't get it. I guess I'm going to be in one of those positions where my neighbors hate me. I refuse to make this a war though. I will continue to act out of kindness and concern regardless of their attempts to get us into trouble. I understand that it is probably out of frustration and hurt that they are acting. I guess, like a dog's nature, human nature is not always so pretty either.


Not a big problem because stories some times get a direction of their own and change as one person tells another. What you have to do as stated already is police your fence areas so other rascals can't sneak under and be more attentive when your dogs are outside. Everybody feels sorry for the dog that got hurt and this can sway neighbors the wrong way. I do not see anything that were they my dogs I would change or get too upset. *Your dogs were fenced* Just do the normal things that any dog owner should ever do, supervise them when out. If I found out that owners were the ones that called AC, I would not be paying any Vet bills. Just suppose a child had been in your yard and dog got in and bit your child(which happens occasionally) positions would be reversed. Either way it was your yard. You are not at fault.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

wvasko said:


> Skelaki
> I think a payment of splitting the Vet bills is more in order as the other dog's owner is responsible also,(more-so in my opinion)so far the only one paying the freight is the attacked dog, paying with pain. Us humans are suppose to, if possible keep our dogs out of these situations. I think we are suppose to be the brains of the outfit.



The reason I said to pay the vet bills was because (sorry if I mis-read it) I thought the small dog came into the yard through a hole in the fence between the yards. If I mis-read it and the small dog was not in it's yard at all but entered the yard from another location, then the OP should not pay any of the vet bills. But, if it did come in through a shared fence then the OP should offer to pay at least half the bills, imo.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

skelaki said:


> The reason I said to pay the vet bills was because (sorry if I mis-read it) I thought the small dog came into the yard through a hole in the fence between the yards. If I mis-read it and the small dog was not in it's yard at all but entered the yard from another location, then the OP should not pay any of the vet bills. But, if it did come in through a shared fence then the OP should offer to pay at least half the bills, imo.


skelaki
I am not in disagreement with you, obviously a lot depends on stuff that you have to be there to judge. I was more interested in soothing the OP's guilt feelings because of an accident that was not her fault. Shared fence though is a brand new ball game to consider. One that was not even in my thought processing(not much stuff going on there anyway)but a very interesting additive to ponder. Good stuff, Thank You.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Stacy, you can make assumptions, based on your dog's history, about what led up to the incident, but you'll probably never know for sure.

The last time I visited our small, local dog park, Esther was doing what she loves doing - chasing tennis balls that I was throwing with a Chuckit. Every time she'd return with the ball, there was a small terrier that would charge her, snap at her and grab her ears. If I had been more attentive, I would have moved to another side of the park or just left.

After this happened several times, Esther dropped the ball and picked up the dog. She was not being gentle. I got her to drop the little dog and the owner scooped him up. He said the dog was not hurt, but he was shaking (and may still be shaking.) The owner was gracious in pointing out the obvious - his dog started it.

But I was still mortified, as I know you must be. Any time a big dog goes after a small one, everyone is mortified.

But it's not always the big dog's fault.


----------



## stacycaye (Aug 26, 2008)

It is actually an interesting situation. They have a fence up that I don't trust for my dogs...picket and leaning and old. So I put a fence up as well. So, we have about 5-7 feet of yard between us with two fences....There was a small space where my fence but up against anotehr fence, as is the case with theirs....only their dog can clearly get in and out of both where as mine can not. Either way, it can't be changed now...it happened and it sucks!


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

stacycaye said:


> It is actually an interesting situation. They have a fence up that I don't trust for my dogs...picket and leaning and old. So I put a fence up as well. So, we have about 5-7 feet of yard between us with two fences....There was a small space where my fence but up against anotehr fence, as is the case with theirs....only their dog can clearly get in and out of both where as mine can not. Either way, it can't be changed now...it happened and it sucks!


It sure does suck but , as someone pointed out, you shouldn't feel guilty because it was not your fault and the big dog is not always the instigator. In fact, if we're honest, it's often the small dog for many reasons. And I say that as the soon to be owner of a small dog, who I hope will be better trained than many small dogs I see.

But do find a way to block that small opening even if it means stringing hot wire or something across there. But perhaps some nice thorny low growing plants and would do the trick.


----------

